# results interpretaton for 'vikk'



## vikk (May 10, 2010)

Hi there!

could someone please help with interpretation of my results?

"Mr xxxx continues to be asymptomatic and feels very much the same on current dose of carbimazole(it's 20 mg once a day, on it for about 6 weeks now).

blood pressure 130/90 pulse 66bpm. he is clinically euthyroid. ultrasound of his thyroid showed multiple nodules suggestive of a multinodular goitre.
thyroid peroxidase antibodies were positive.

repeat thyroid functions today showed a TSH of 0.08, T4 of 16.2 and T3 of 5.3.
TBII is awaited.

Mr xxxx probably has multinodular goitre but in view of his positive thyroid peroxidase antibody, i have booked him in for thyroid uptake scan to confirm this and to rule out any solitary nodule or Graves disease."

what is uptake scan? and this solitary nodule is that a bad thing?

that's all the info passed onto me and to be honest i feel ok, the only reason this was found is because i had a full medical and blood test before i started new job.

Thanks in advance Vikk (43 year old male)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Please post your lab ranges as all labs use different ranges.


----------



## vikk (May 10, 2010)

didn't know that. 
i wasn't given any ranges so i suppose thats the end of that then!

thanks anyways


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

vikk said:


> didn't know that.
> i wasn't given any ranges so i suppose thats the end of that then!
> 
> thanks anyways


LOL - not the end you just need to call the office and ask for the ranges - get them in the habit of sending you the copies of the labs they run on you. Many different manufacturers make the tests and none have the same lab ranges. Sometimes the ranges can change from test to test but the doctors don't factor that into their interpretation of results which is frightening.

For instance my lab uses a 
T4 range of (4.5-12.5) FT4 of (.9-1.7) 
T3 range of (80-100) FT3 of (2.0-4.4)

So as you can clearly see you are not "euthyroid" based on my lab ranges so if you could get yours we can shed more opinion on what is going on with you. Just because you are "in range" does not mean you are in the right "range" for YOU. Being in high range or low range can cause symptoms which is why it is important to have the ranges as well as the results.



> he is clinically euthyroid
> TSH of 0.08, T4 of 16.2 and T3 of 5.3


We're here to help but we need all of the lab results in order to help you best.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

vikk said:


> Hi there!
> 
> could someone please help with interpretation of my results?
> 
> ...


Hi, there!! A radioactive uptake scan is wise. This will determine your rate of uptake and will give a clear picture of any irregularities such as hot or cold nodules, echogenicity, vascularity and so forth.

It is always smart to check for cancer.

http://www.radiologyinfo.org/en/info.cfm?pg=thyroiduptake

No doubt you will have to stop the Carbimazole prior to uptake scan.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## vikk (May 10, 2010)

Hi
didn't get my ranges but had uptake scan and was told yesterday that i had Graves Disease. they said nothing to worry about regarding uptake scan(i assume that relates to cancer).
they've lowered my dosage of carbimazole from 20mg to 10mg and basically said we'll see you in a few months!

i feel fine and haven't really felt anything other than fine all through this. my worry is what to expect in the future, is it a certainty that my quallity of life will deteriate or is that not allways the case?

Vikk


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

vikk said:


> Hi
> didn't get my ranges but had uptake scan and was told yesterday that i had Graves Disease. they said nothing to worry about regarding uptake scan(i assume that relates to cancer).
> they've lowered my dosage of carbimazole from 20mg to 10mg and basically said we'll see you in a few months!
> 
> ...


Hi! Well, I am wondering if you can get a copy of that uptake scan report? Many of us probably would like to read it.

Have you had any antibodies' tests? That would be a good idea. For instance, if your Thyroglobulin Ab is elevated, that would suggest cancer. If you have TSI, that would confirm hyper and give you a "baseline" for future testing to see if the med is working.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

Also, radioactive uptake scan (RAIU); sonograms have limitations. (which you have had)

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html


----------

